# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Diçka më shumë për uljen e trombociteve-Thrombocytopenia idiophaticum

## Endrrimtari

Më thoni, nëse dini, diçka më shumë për sëmundjen -Thrombocytopenia idiophaticum. 
Si shfaqet kjo sëmundje, cilat janë simptomat, si shërohet, ndonjë terapi mjekësore ose alternative, diçka nga mjekësia popullore si trajtohet kjo sëmundje dhe cilat ushqime duhet përdorë për të luftuar këtë sëmundje

Një i afërm imi është diagnostikuar me këtë sëmundje, bëhet fjalë për një të ri 26 vjeç 

Mundësisht më shpjegoni më shumë, 

Ju faleminderit për ato që do më thoni

----------


## Endrrimtari

Ju lutem te me pergjigjeni ne kete pyetjen time te mesiperme

Ose me sugjeroni ndonje mjek hematolog te njohur ketu ne Kosove, Shqiperi apo Maqedoni

----------


## Endrrimtari

Ende askush nuk ka ndonjë të dhënë për këtë sëmundje

DI_ANA më duket se je aktive në këtë rubrikë, nëse ke ndonjë këshillë në lidhje me këtë diagnozë, mos përto shkruaj 

Flm,

----------


## miki_al2001

Enderrimtari!pershendetje.Per trombocitopenine ke shume informacione ne internet neper site mjekesore.POr po te jap nje informacion te shkurter sa per te pasur nje ide ti vete.Ndersa per te afermin,ka bere mire qe eshte vizituar sepse po morri edhe recetat e forumit do ti beje lemsh mjekimet dhe kush e di si mund te perfundoje.Por ketu mund te marresh vetem informacion te pergjithshem.Nuk sherohesh dot ne forum.
Thrombocitopenia-ulje e numrit te trombociteve ne gjak(normale-150.000-450.000 per mm3),
3% me poshte shpesh konsiderohet normale.
Shpeshhere ulja e tyre nuk shkakton shenja klinike dhe diagnostikohen rastesisht kur ti shkon per te bere nje analize te thjeshte gjaku komplet.Ndonjehere ne  parakrah,kofshe,shikon ndryshime te ngjyres apo pulla (blu),hemorragji nga gingivat etj.
Ti meqe thua idiopatike shkaqet e saj jane te panjohura,por ka disa faktore qe konsiderohen shkaktare te trombocitopenise sic vijojne:
mungesa ose niveli i ulet i vit b12 ose acidit folic.leukemia,isuficienca hepatike,infeksione virale ose bakteriale etj,Ka shume sindrome te tjera qe mund te shkaktojne trombocitopeni me dhjetra,pastaj ka shume semundje serioze qe poashtu shkaktojne trombocitopeni sic eshte AIDS.
Ndonjehere edhe perdorimi i disa ilaceve pa kriter mund te te shkaktoje trombocitopenine.Prandaj duhet bere anamneze hollesishme e te afermit tend qe te gjendet shkaku.
Prandaj edhe mjekimi konsiston ne etiologjine dhe ne ate sa e madhe eshte kjo.(varesisht nga numrat).
Per trombocitopenine idiopatike mjekimi konsiston
-Prednison apo kortkosteroide tjera,
-imunoglobulin intravenouse
-splenectomi(heqja e shpretkes)
-Danazol
-rituximab
-romiplostim

----------


## Endrrimtari

Flm Miki, 
e di qe forumi nuk sheron semundje por mund te te jap keshilla shume te vlefshme. E bera kete pyetje ketu, ngase, edhe pse e them me keqardhje, shpesh mjeket tane i mbajne njerezit si paciente te tyre vetem per t'iu zhvatur parate. Personi ne fjale ka dy muaj qe ben kontolle dhe analiza cdo 1 jave dhe mjeku nuk i jep asgje te sakte, vec parave qe ia merr qe shkojne nga 100 euro ne jave. Kam frike se mos mjeku ne fjale po e mban si pacient te tij vetem per para dhe nuk e drejton aty ku duhet, edhe pse eshte hematolog

Ne disa site kroate kam lexuar tregime te disa pacienteve qe kane pasur diagnoze te tille dhe kane pire njefare lengu te quajtur Aloe Vera.
Mos di Miki se a ndikon ky leng ne rritjen e numrit te trombociteve dhe cfare vetish sheruese me sakte ka, edhe pse lexova pak edhe ne kete forum, por desha ta di se mos i ben dem pacientit ne fjale nese e pi

Flm edhe nje here

----------


## edona

> Ju lutem te me pergjigjeni ne kete pyetjen time te mesiperme
> 
> Ose me sugjeroni ndonje mjek hematolog te njohur ketu ne Kosove, Shqiperi apo Maqedoni


 nuk e di se ku po i ben analizat mirpo nese i ben ne kosove te kisha keshillu qe mos te bazohet shume, per 6 muaj mua gjdo dy jave qe i kam bere me ka dal anemi e rende, dhe tan kohen me terapi, e merja terapin mas 2 dite qe e perfundoja i beja analizat dhe nuk leviznin vlerat shume, ndersa formula leukocitare disa here mbi normale, dhe dikur vendosa te shkoj ne maqedoni ne nje klinik private mi perseriten analizat dhe dolen jo super por perfekt,  pa pase asgje te perbashket me keto ne kosove (per labortor privat e kame fjalen) keshtu qe te kisha keshillu te shkosh ne shkup nuk dua ti beje reklam klinikes mirepo nese te intereson me shume te tregoj ne detaje

sherim te shpejt

----------


## Endrrimtari

Edona faleminderit,

Pasi që për festë nuk isha këtu dhe nuk munda të hyj në forum, tek sot po e lexoj përgjigjen tënde. 
Po pikërisht dua të di se si quhet ajo klinikë në Shkup, pasi që sot personi në fjalë do të bëj analizat dhe nëse i dalin përsëri keq do të shkoj në Shkup, edhe pse nuk ka ndonjë adresë të saktë se në cilën klinikë do t'i duhet të shkoj.

Do bëje mirë nëse ma tregon emrin e klinikës, adresën, emrin e mjekut, po mundësisht edhe ndonjë numër telefoni të asaj klinike.

Të falënderoj nga zemra

Ëndrrimtari

----------


## edona

klinika quhet Remedika
adresa e saj ne internet eshte http://www.remedika.com.mk/
emer te mjekut nuk di pasi qe problemi im eshte i natyres tjeter e jo si i mikut tuaj, mirepo futesh ne maqedonisht edhe i lexon ne detaje pasi qe ne shqip jane vetem informatat gjenerale

sherim me te shpejte mikut, se me te vertet ne ketu ne kosove kemi mbet vetem ne meshire te zotit sa i perket mjeksise

----------


## Endrrimtari

Edona,

flm per informacionin

Flm edhe per urimin tend

Qofsh dhe ti shendosh si molla dhe mos u befsh kurre per mjeke !

----------

